# Model 929



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Ordered the model 929 from the Smith & Wesson performance centre and this revolver is fun to shoot. I had my misgivings about moonclips but now that I have loaded them up, no problems. I have a moonclip holder that attaches to your belt that holds four loaded moonclips of 8 rounds each plus the one in the cylinder and that's 40 rounds and you can fire them as fast as you want. Great D/A so who needs S/A. Point of aim is point of impact for sighting. Left and right sight adjustment only. Did I say this was fun to shoot. I have put 400 rounds through it and not 1 glitch. I had to give the ejector rod a thump once in a while to get the spent moonclip and casings out. I'll have to keep an eye on that. The front sight is black and I might change that to orange like the rest of the revolvers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest getting into the habit of "giving the ejector rod a thump" every time, whether it needs it or not.
Thus it will always eject, and never surprise you.

Please pardon me, if I'm "teaching grandma how to suck eggs," but if you don't mind I'd like to review the proper way to drop empties out of a revolver and do a quick, sure reload.
1. Assuming a two-hand hold, the right thumb presses the cylinder release while the left index finger presses the cylinder out of the frame.
2. The right hand leaves the pistol, which then rotates on the left index finger until its grip drops downward and its barrel points upward.
3. The left index finger retains the pistol, hooked through the frame cutout. The left thumb presses the ejector rod downward with force.
4. The left hand rotates the pistol until its grip points upward, making its cylinder open to the next load. The left fingers stabilize the cylinder.
5. The right hand fetches the reload (speedloader? moonclip?) and brings it to the cylinder. The right hand presses the reload into the cylinder.
6. The left thumb closes the cylinder, firmly into its cutout in the frame.
7. The right hand grasps the pistol's grip. The left hand resumes its own grip. The shooter acquires a sight picture, and re-commences firing.

I hope that you can use that information.
If I have presumed too much, I apologize.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Steve. I am a total novice to speed loading revolvers. I have watched you tube videos showing how the "experts" do it. The right hand can also be used to thump the ejector rod before it reaches for the reload, just a slight increase in time spent reloading. With an 8 round moonclip it seems to be a tighter fit after all rounds have been fired. More testing is required.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I also use the same procedure suggested by SteveM1911A1 with one small difference that only applies to moon clips: The cartridges in moon clips have some wiggle in them. While watching Jerry Miculek do those amazing speed reloads with a Mod. 625, I noted that he doesn't push the moon clip into the cylinder; he lines up one or two rounds & sorta lets it drop in to compensate for the play in the cartridges. The gun must be pointing completely barrel down to allow gravity to do the work. And, the chambers can't be too dirty.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The 929 is a great gun OP! Congrats!


----------

